
Building a multiplayer HTML5 game using Node, Socket.io - nodejs-news
http://www.nodejs-news.com/nodejs-tech/Building-Multiplayer-Game-HTML5-Node-Socketio
======
sawyer
Should really be titled 'Building an HTML5 game using Impact'.

I didn't see any multiplayer, Node, or Socket.io specific discussion in the
videos.

~~~
nodejs-news
according to the author, these 2 videos are the beginning of the series ! I
hope, because, I made this post, that next videos will give us more node.js !?
Anyway to have multiplayer realtime game node.js and socket.io are the ATeam ?
I will update my blog post on nodejs-news.com as soon as the author will add
new one.

------
nkassis
In the spirit of this post, I'm a little wary of posting this yet (it's
incomplete and not very robust), but I made a little toy 3D chat program
recently using webgl,socket.io,express,node. Code can be found here:
<https://github.com/nkassis/EntangledGL>

Hope it's of interest to someone.

P.S. ignore the color ;p I picked something at random.

------
mutant
Why is the username green for nodejs-news?

~~~
nodejs-news
I create the account for nodejs-news few weeks ago :) I'm green :p

